
Apple’s Over-Ear Headphones Will Be Called “AirPods Studio” - jbegley
https://9to5mac.com/2020/05/11/airpods-studio-features-exclusive/
======
vuln
I wonder how these are going to stack up. I currently use Bose N700 and while
I love the noise canceling and the sound they are very heavy. You can only
have two devices connected via Bluetooth so if I want to mow the grass with
these I have to disconnect from my MacBook Pro or iPhone and connect to my
watch. I also don’t like the fact that I have to create an account and login
to their app in order to change noise canceling. I guess I’ll have to wait and
see.

